
The Programmer and the Elves: A Fairy Tale (1992) - wcarss
http://pigsandfishes.com/filks/mikefilk/progelves.html
======
wcarss
This was submitted once before that I could tell, around a decade ago[1]! I
was linking it to a friend and thought it could stand to be seen again.

1 -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=312702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=312702)

